# Diablo 3-Special vor Release: Was macht den Kult um Diablo aus?



## Felix Schuetz (8. Mai 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Diablo 3-Special vor Release: Was macht den Kult um Diablo aus?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Diablo 3-Special vor Release: Was macht den Kult um Diablo aus?


----------



## OutsiderXE (8. Mai 2012)

Vielen Außenstehende meinen Diablo sei verstumpftes Dauergeklicke aber in Wahrheit ist es eines der abwechslungsreichsten Spiele überhaupt. Man levelt sehr schnell, kriegt besonders schnell neue Fähigkeiten und Gegenstände. Da spielt sich ein Charakter schnell anders. Die Aufgaben unterscheiden sich auch recht häufig und die Umgebungen werden immer neu generiert. Die Klassen sind komplett unterschiedlich und die Gegner verlangen unterschiedliche Taktiken. Es gibt immer etwas was einen motiviert noch eine Runde oder noch ein paar Minuten länger dran zu sitzen. 

Diablo ist dort einfach gehalten wo es einfach sein muss, nämlich bei der Steuerung.
WoW ist dagegen größer und komplexer aber dafür auch um einiges langsamer (aber sicherlich kein schlechtes Spiel).


----------



## Mothman (8. Mai 2012)

Für mich ist Diablo in erster Linie ne spaßige Schatzsuche. 
Story usw. ist mir eigentlich total unwichtig.


----------



## RedDragon20 (8. Mai 2012)

> Hier wird einer Lust, einer Sucht gefröhnt, die zwar spielerisch simpel erscheint, aber selbst nach Jahren noch motiviert.



Warum Diablo für seinen Suchtfaktor gelobt und WoW für selbiges gehasst wird, wird für mich wohl immer ein Mysterium bleiben. 
Oder kann mich jemand aufklären (bitte nicht mit den typischen "Wow ist ja auch kacke"-Kommentaren)?


----------



## hifumi (8. Mai 2012)

Damals als Diablo 1 rauskam, ging ich noch zur Schule. Zu der Zeit haben wir uns eigentlich jeden Tag mit Freunden bei irgendwem getroffen, meist 2 oder 3 Leute und dann natürlich auch oft Computer gespielt. Einer spielt, und 1-2 Leute gucken zu, haben sicher viele so gemacht. Ist ja auch eigentlich ganz lustig, bei Freunden zuzugucken und sich über das Spiel zu unterhalten... aber nicht bei Diablo! Das war immer todlangweilig, weil im Grunde nichts passiert ist und der Spieler nur Raum um Raum an zumeist gleichen Monstern gemetzelt hat. Und weil es die Leute aber auch so gefesselt hat, dass sie Stunden am Stück gespielt haben.
Dass das Zugucken gerade bei Diablo so langweilig ist liegt wohl daran, dass dieser Reiz, den eigenen Charakter auszubauen und zu verbessern, sich nicht auf die Zuschauer übeträgt. Das einzige was man als Zuschauer mitbekommt ist das im Vergleich zu anderen Spielen echt furchtbar monotone Gameplay. Und es gibt die meiste Zeit für die Zuschauer auch nichts beizutragen, weil das totklicken halt wie von selbst abläuft. Wenn man ehrlich ist das was da vor sich geht einfach nicht spannend. Der Reiz liegt fast ausschliesslich darin, seinen Charakter hochzuziehn und zu verbessern. Ist halt nur ne ganze Ecke besser präsentiert und zugänglicher als Rogue & Co. Sozusagen das Kondensat des klassischen RPG.


----------



## ShadowDoom (8. Mai 2012)

Schöner Artikel, aber ja wohl schon vor einigen Wochen geschrieben oder? Zum einen ist die im Artikel beschriebene "aktuelle Beta" seit einer Woche vorbei und zum anderen wird bzgl. Torchlight 2 geschrieben: "Das Spiel soll noch diesen Monat erscheinen, also deutlich vor Diablo 3[...]". Was ja nun auch nicht stimmt und darauf schließen lässt das der Artikel deutlich älter ist.^^


----------



## brock (8. Mai 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Warum Diablo für seinen Suchtfaktor gelobt und WoW für selbiges gehasst wird, wird für mich wohl immer ein Mysterium bleiben.
> Oder kann mich jemand aufklären (bitte nicht mit den typischen "Wow ist ja auch kacke"-Kommentaren)?


 
simple ausgedrückt: für WoW muss man zahlen, für D3 nicht.
obwohl das meiner meinung nach kein überzeugender grund ist ^^


----------



## SirForce (8. Mai 2012)

Da hast du den "schönen Artikel" wohl nicht oder zumindestens nicht richtig gelesen.


> Hinweis: Der Artikel kommt übrigens aus dem aktuellen PC Games-Sonderheft zu Diablo 3.


Dass das schon etwas älter ist und der dazu gehörige Artikel folglich noch älter, lässt sich ja relativ leicht heraus finden.


----------



## SirForce (8. Mai 2012)

brock schrieb:


> simple ausgedrückt: für WoW muss man zahlen, für D3 nicht.
> obwohl das meiner meinung nach kein überzeugender grund ist ^^


 
Vielleicht liegt es auch einfach daran, das man Diablo im Gegensatz zu WoW auch sehr gut alleine spielen kann. Es ist also egal wenn man mal ne Woche oder einen Monat keine Lust drauf hat und nicht weiter spielt. Bei WoW hingegen ist man dadurch leicht benachteiligt. D.h. die Sucht bei Diablo resultiert größtenteils aus einem extrem spaßigen Spielsystem, wohin gegen sie bei WoW darüber hinaus auch ein Stück - selbst erlegter - Zwang ist.


----------



## TheChicky (8. Mai 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Warum Diablo für seinen Suchtfaktor gelobt und WoW für selbiges gehasst wird, wird für mich wohl immer ein Mysterium bleiben.
> Oder kann mich jemand aufklären (bitte nicht mit den typischen "Wow ist ja auch kacke"-Kommentaren)?


 
Es wird ja nicht dafür gehasst. Es wird dafür gefürchtet!


----------



## Chaz0r (8. Mai 2012)

Diablo hat einfach Maßstäbe gesetzt, indem es ein neues Genre begründet hat und sich so entwickelt hat, dass auch Rollenspiele sich munter bestimmter Features bedienen konnten, zumindest beim zweiten Teil.
Dazu kommt, dass Diablo eins mit bravour gemacht hat, was bei Blizzard-Titeln meistens der Fall ist (oder in Bezug auf WoW war): Es war super einfach zu lernen und letztendlich doch irgendwann schwer zu meistern. Und unter anbetracht wie die Schwierigkeit in der D3-beta war und wie Hölle zu sein scheint, scheint das hier wieder zu sein, noch besser als sowieso schon.
Was genau dieses wunderbare Spielgefühl aus macht, kann ich ehrlich gesagt nichtmal sagen. Ich fand Sacred gut, ich fand Sacred 2 gut, ich fand Torchlight gut. Ich hatte mit allen meinen Spaß, aber keines konnte dieses perfektionierte Spielgefühl von Diablo erreichen.
Diablo 3 hatte es in der Beta bei mir sofort erreicht.
Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass Sacred 2 mehr Rollenspiel war und den Fokus anders gelegt hat (Diablo 2 hat ja bis auf die Events wieder nur eine aktive Quest), vielleicht liegt es daran, dass Torchlight keinen Multiplayer hatte, ich weiss es nicht. Aber die Perfektion eines Diablo, egal ob seinerzei 1 oder 2, hat bis zur D3-Beta kein Spiel erreicht.

Mit WoW hat Diablo insgesammt doch ne Menge gemeinsam. Klar ist Diablo vom Spielsystem her schneller und so, aber letztendlich lassen sich verdammt viele Diabloelemente in WoW finden. Diablo hat aber den Vorteil, dass es schneller, unkomplizierter und dabei doch mindestens genau so fesselnd ist. Beide Spiele haben ihre Existenzberechtigung, beide haben letztendlich am Ende unterschiedliche Schwerpunkte. Diablo 3 geht aber in manchen bereichen wieder neue Wege, wie z.B. dem Skillsystem. In der Beta hat mich das nach erster Skepsis mehr überzeugt als das Talentbaumsystem. Die Orbs sorgen für noch mehr Dynamik und und und. Ich gespannt welche Elemente aus D3 ihren Weg in andere Spiele finden lassen und vor allem, ob Diablo 3 nach 10 Jahren immernoch erfolgreich ist, wie es D2 geschafft hat und ob es ein insgesammt genau so fesselndes Spiel ist.

Mal abwarten, so gespannt wie auf D3 war ich lange nicht auf ein Spiel


----------



## Stonemender (9. Mai 2012)

Ich finde es allerdings nach wie vor schade, dass Titan Quest nicht so richtig erfolgreich war. Sowohl grafisch als auch spielerisch ist es, meines Erachtens, Spielen wie Torchlight weit voraus.

Wenn mich mal wieder die Lust auf Hack&Slay packt, installiere ich jedenfalls TQIT und nicht Diablo2


----------



## Angeldust (9. Mai 2012)

Stonemender schrieb:


> Ich finde es allerdings nach wie vor schade, dass Titan Quest nicht so richtig erfolgreich war. Sowohl grafisch als auch spielerisch ist es, meines Erachtens, Spielen wie Torchlight weit voraus.
> 
> Wenn mich mal wieder die Lust auf Hack&Slay packt, installiere ich jedenfalls TQIT und nicht Diablo2


 
Weil die zu einer Zeit in der Raubkopien ihre Blüte hatten einfach keinen vernünftigen Schutz installiert hatten. Selbst meine Oma konnte das Spiel kopieren wenn sie wollte.

TQ und auch das Addon sind geniale Spiele, aber das Studio ist wirklich an der Tatsache dass es jeder bekommen konnte ohne zu zahlen gescheitert.


----------



## Vordack (9. Mai 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Warum Diablo für seinen Suchtfaktor gelobt und WoW für selbiges gehasst wird, wird für mich wohl immer ein Mysterium bleiben.
> Oder kann mich jemand aufklären (bitte nicht mit den typischen "Wow ist ja auch kacke"-Kommentaren)?


 
Für das eine zahlt man  monatlich, für das andere nicht


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Mai 2012)

Bei mir kam das Sammelfieber eigentlich erst später, mich hat eher die Atmosphäre in den Katakomben und der Unterwelt seinerzeit sehr gereizt. Zumal der Erstling auch schöne Schreckmomente bereitet hatte, wenn die Höllenviecher aus der Dunkelheit auf einen zugerast kamen... 

Allerdings fand ich Diablo 2 am Ende zu schwer, hab den letzten Akt kurz vor Schluss nicht beenden können. Das hat arg gefrustet...

Daher ist Diablo nicht mein persönlicher Genre-Liebling. Das ist bis dato "Titan Quest". Diablo 3 muss sich da richtig anstrengen, um TQ vom Thron zu stoßen.


----------



## Sylabeth (9. Mai 2012)

Für mich stand immer die Story im Vordergrund, die hatte mich von Anfang an gefesselt und motiviert. Die random Dungeons und Items haben dabei auch eine grosse Rolle gespielt. Später fand ich dann meinen Spass in Duellen und Hc Games 

@ Stonemender, sehe es genauso wie du. Titan Quest war/ist absolut ein würdiges Spiel.

Wow war anfangs ein klasse Spiel, habe es selber gespielt, aber leider wurde es nach und nach, wie so viele andere Spiele auch, einfach mal kaputt gepatcht.


----------



## Metalhawk (9. Mai 2012)

Als ich das Hackebeil vom Butcher in der Hand hatte war es um mich geschehen. Die Atmosphäre von Diablo 1 hat damals Maßstäbe gesetzt. Diablo 2 war ein Meisterwerk. Ob diese Fußstapfen jemals ausgefüllt werden können? Trotz einem vielfachen Budget darf zumindest daran gezweifelt werden. Es muss einfach reichen besser als alle anderen zu sein. Das wird Blizzard schon schaffen auch wenn ich Sie die ersten Tage beim Login wieder verfluchen und beschimpfen werde.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Mai 2012)

Metalhawk schrieb:


> Als ich das Hackebeil vom Butcher in der Hand hatte war es um mich geschehen.


Was hat der Held in "Diablo" nochmal gesagt, nachdem er den Butcher niedergestreckt hat ? 
Kann mich nicht mehr daran erinnern, ist schon ewig her, aber ich weiss noch dass es einer der besten, ironischen One-Liner im Spiel war...


----------



## Briareos (9. Mai 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Was hat der Held in "Diablo" nochmal gesagt, nachdem er den Butcher niedergestreckt hat ?
> Kann mich nicht mehr daran erinnern, ist schon ewig her, aber ich weiss noch dass es einer der besten, ironischen One-Liner im Spiel war...


"The spirits of the dead are now revenged".


----------



## D2AN-Tidus (9. Mai 2012)

Ach, der erste Teil war schon genial. Wenn ihr so vom Butcher/Schlächter redet kommen all die alten Erinnerungen hoch. ^^

Schon alleine der Kerl am Anfang. "Bitte hört mir zu - Klick, weggedrückt. xDD

Und wenn dir das Viech entgegenkam. "Haa, Frischfleisch!" Hilfe! 
Zu guter Letzt sein Tod. "Die Seelen der Toten sind gerecht" Nicht ganz Wortlaut, denke ich, aber war einfach nur geil. ^^

Es hat alles einfach super gepasst, besonders genial fand ich ja die Monsternamen damals. War größtenteils, glaube ich jedenfalls, aus Latein angesiedelt und klang einfach nur super. 

Nuja und Diablo 2 hat das Ganze ein wenig mehr gestreckt. Beides geniale Spiele. ^^

Also ich bin froh an so etwas zurückzudenken wenn's um meine ersten Spieleerfahrungen geht. Und nicht den Schrecken den man den meisten jungen Zoggern vorsetzt. *hust* ^^
Was nicht heißt dass alle neuen Spiele schlecht sind.


----------



## Mothman (9. Mai 2012)

d2an-tidus schrieb:


> schon alleine der kerl am anfang. "bitte hört mir zu - klick, weggedrückt. Xdd


lol :-d


----------



## ElKodo (9. Mai 2012)

D2AN-Tidus schrieb:


> Ach, der erste Teil war schon genial. Wenn ihr so vom Butcher/Schlächter redet kommen all die alten Erinnerungen hoch. ^^
> 
> Schon alleine der Kerl am Anfang. "Bitte hört mir zu - Klick, weggedrückt. xDD
> 
> Und wenn dir das Viech entgegenkam. "Haa, Frischfleisch!" Hilfe!


 
Wer Diablo nicht auf english gespielt hat, der hat noch nie richtig Diablo gespielt.

Deutsche Synchro? Geht garnicht...


----------



## Batze (9. Mai 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Warum Diablo für seinen Suchtfaktor gelobt und WoW für selbiges gehasst wird, wird für mich wohl immer ein Mysterium bleiben.
> Oder kann mich jemand aufklären (bitte nicht mit den typischen "Wow ist ja auch kacke"-Kommentaren)?



Wer sagt denn das WoW wegen des Suchtfaktors gehast wird. Gehast wird es nur wegen dem Neid Faktor, weil es eben kein anderes Studio bis jetzt besser machen konnte.

Ich selbst habe zwar nach 3 Jahren auch aufgehört, muss aber sagen es war ein tolles Game das mir sehr viele Stunden Spaß bereitet hat. 
Danach habe ich mit mehreren anderen  MMO Games mal angefangen. Alles mist gewesen.

Es ist der Neid wieso es gehasst wird, und sonst nichts.


----------



## SirForce (9. Mai 2012)

ElKodo schrieb:


> Wer Diablo nicht auf english gespielt hat, der hat noch nie richtig Diablo gespielt.
> 
> Deutsche Synchro? Geht garnicht...


 
Weil da auch so viel geredet wird und die Story das Kernelement des Spiels darstellt...


----------



## koteonline (9. Mai 2012)

na ja hab schon d3+18uncut x2 vorbestellt 1 zum spielen andere bleibt ovp als trophäe!thx blizzard


----------



## D2AN-Tidus (9. Mai 2012)

@ElKodo

Ich weiß ja nicht wer dir heute auf die Füße getreten ist, aber die Synchro vom ersten Teil war ziemlich gut. o.ò"

Wenn ich mir teilweise anhöre was da heute synchronisiert wird lag das schon weit über'm Durchschnitt. xD


----------



## MisterSmith (9. Mai 2012)

ElKodo schrieb:


> Wer Diablo nicht auf english gespielt hat, der hat noch nie richtig Diablo gespielt.
> 
> Deutsche Synchro? Geht garnicht...


 Stimmt, beim ersten Teil gab es soweit ich mich erinnere, zumindest als ich es damals zum Vollpreis gekauft hatte, gar keine Deutsche Synchronisation.


----------



## hifumi (9. Mai 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Stimmt, beim ersten Teil gab es soweit ich mich erinnere, zumindest als ich es damals zum Vollpreis gekauft hatte, gar keine Deutsche Synchronisation.


 
Hatte mich auch gewundert.
Anscheind hatte die deutsche PS1 Version aber tatsächlich eine deutsche Synchro.


----------



## Batze (9. Mai 2012)

Stimmt, die PS 1 Version gab es auf Deutsch.

Die PC Version nur auf Englisch.
Auch das Add On Hellfire gab es nur auf Englisch. Allerdings gab es da einen Fan Boy Patch der das Game auf Deutsch patchte..


----------



## Malifurion (9. Mai 2012)

Schade, dass Roper & Schaefer nicht wieder zu Blizzard zurückgingen. Ich bin sicher, sie hätten es gerne genossen am dritten Teil mitzuwirken.


----------



## Sylabeth (9. Mai 2012)

Die Atmosphäre von Diablo 1 ist bis jetzt nicht zu toppen, was ich mich da manchmal alleine gegruselt habe


----------



## Batze (9. Mai 2012)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Schade, dass Roper & Schaefer nicht wieder zu Blizzard zurückgingen. Ich bin sicher, sie hätten es gerne genossen am dritten Teil mitzuwirken.


 
Warum. Mit Torchlight haben die ein tolles Game am Markt.


----------



## Corbanx (10. Mai 2012)

Es muss heißen, was machte den Kult aus.
1 und 2 haben einfach eine absolut stimmige und fesselnde Atmosphäre erzeugt.
Die Grafik, die Musik!, die Story, die Schauplätze und nicht zuletzt die damals ziemlich coolen Videos und Zwischensequenzen.
An was vergleichbares kann ich mich einfach nicht erinnern.
Die Unabhängigkeit der Entwickler war sicher auch ein Faktor.
Beim dritten Teil ist zu viel Einfluss aus WoW zu spüren.
Für mich persönlich ist der Kult zu Ende.


----------



## Trancemaster (10. Mai 2012)

"Oft kopiert, nie erreicht"? 
Echt? Also ich lass mich gern überraschen, aber Sacred - Diablo - Diablo - Sacred... irgendwie gleichen sich die Beiden wie ein Ei dem Anderen. 
Vielleicht verstehe ich auch einfach den Hype um dieses Genre net... für mich waren und sind das bis heute Casual Games.


----------



## Belgium (10. Mai 2012)

Ich hab es mal gespielt...war aber nie soo zu begeistern...Ok Cinematics sind genial... Bin mal gespannt ob der Release so toll verläuft...manch einer meinte schon das niemand mehr was anderes Spielen würde (SWTOR und Co)....Ne ich les schon die Foreneinträge wo gehasst, geflamt wird und selten gelobt wird...Scheiss Blizzard und so...darauf freu ich mich am meisten...Blizzard und Bioware sind toll. Nicht das Ihr denkt das ich das denke.  Ich kann nur in die Zukunft sehn, ASTROTV! OLE!


----------



## TheChicky (10. Mai 2012)

Trancemaster schrieb:


> "Oft kopiert, nie erreicht"?
> Echt? Also ich lass mich gern überraschen, aber Sacred - Diablo - Diablo - Sacred... irgendwie gleichen sich die Beiden wie ein Ei dem Anderen.
> Vielleicht verstehe ich auch einfach den Hype um dieses Genre net... für mich waren und sind das bis heute Casual Games.


 
Na erzähl uns doch mal, was du so für hyperanspruchsvolle Spiele zockst, die nur was für "echte Gamer" sind...


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Mai 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Na erzähl uns doch mal, was du so für hyperanspruchsvolle Spiele zockst, die nur was für "echte Gamer" sind...


 
Ah, der HLP-Andy von Blizzard ist wieder da 

Ganz unrecht hat er nicht. Das Spielprinzip ist schon verdammt einfach und wurde mit Teil 3 noch mehr vereinfacht. Für mich ist sowas wie Diablo auch eher ein Spiel, was man so nebenher spielt. Ich könnte das auch nicht jeden Tag stundenlang spielen. Dafür ist es zu eintönig  Aber so ab und zu mal mit Kumpels ist so ein Spiel ganz nett.


----------



## MisterSmith (10. Mai 2012)

@Shadow_Man
Das ist Blasphemie!!!  
Also damals konnte ich das bei Diablo 1. Jeden Tag von der Arbeit nach Hause gekommen, so schnell wie möglich meinen PC eingeschaltet und Stundenlang am Stück gespielt. 

Klar war es nicht Hochkomplex. Das erinnert mich daran, als ich Diablo gekauft habe, wollte ich auch gleich Fallout kaufen, das hatten sie aber noch nicht da. Verglichen mit Fallout kann Diablo in der Komplexität natürlich nicht mithalten. 

Aber alleine die Unique Items und die goldfarbene Schrift dazu(zum ersten mal in einem Spiel, sah das auch wirklich nach Gold aus! ), fand ich extrem motivierend. So etwas gab es vorher einfach nicht in dieser Qualität.

Ist schon lustig dass das Spiel mit Sacred verglichen wird, Diablo kam 1996/97 raus, Sacred 2004.


----------



## keth (11. Mai 2012)

Also ich finde, Diablo hat diese Echzeit-Gedöns nun wirklich nicht neu erfunden. Vorher gab es ja bereits Spiele wie Mystic Quest, Zelda, Gauntlet, Secret of Mana und was nicht alles, die allesamt in Echtzeit abliefen. Wobei, das sind alles Konsolenspiele; wie es mit so etwas für den PC aussah weiß ich jetzt gerade auch nicht. 

Aber man sollte wohl eher mehr von einer erfolgreichen "Portierung" eines Spielprinzips sprechen, als von einer "Revolution".

Und Diablo als (Action-) RPG zu bezeichnen, halte ich sowieso für fragwürdig. Denn die Identifikation mit der Rolle ist bei Diablo im Vergleich zur besten Schnetzel-Taktik vernachlässigbar. Dialoge? Pff. Story? Naja. 
Nicht falsch verstehen: ich fand bisher alle Teile von Diablo genial, aber es ist halt kein Rollenspiel im eigentlichen Sinne.


----------



## G-Kar (12. Mai 2012)

Hier das englische.

Diablo - The Butcher (Diablo 1) - YouTube


----------



## Mothman (12. Mai 2012)

Der Countdown läuft! Es wird spannend.
Jetzt bloß kein Blitzschlag oder Handbruch bis DIenstag.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (12. Mai 2012)

Der Hype hält sich doch sehr in Grenzen, trotz gewaltiger Bemühungen seitens der PCG. 5 Tage und nur 40 Kommentare bei Diablo 3... Es wäre wirklich zu wünschen, wenn Blizzard auch einmal eine möglichst objektive Spielbewertung erhielte, durch die PCG. Auch bei Hack & Slay ist eine ordentliche Story möglich, oder sogar interessante Quests. Dazu kommt noch das Charaktersystem, welches nach den Vorschauen nicht mehr so gut sein soll. Aber wahrscheinlich wird die PCG mal wieder kaum Mängel finden, die auch in die Wertung gehören, oder ? Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## sinewave (14. Mai 2012)

Diablo ist schon seit Teil 1 so derartig stumpf, dass es hervorragend in unsere Zeit passt und sich verkaufen wird wie geschnitten Brot, traurig aber wahr.

Gottseidank wird man nicht gezwungen, sowas zu spielen.


----------



## D2AN-Tidus (14. Mai 2012)

Diablo und stumpf? 

Ich weiß ja nicht wie's bei der PC-Fassung war aber die Playstation-Version war mit den ganzen Audiobüchern über die Vorgeschichte ausgestattet. Sich diese durchzunehmen hat schon ein Weilchen gedauert.

Das Spielprinzip ist simpel jedoch tiefgründig. Weiß nicht was manche daran auszusetzen haben. Aber naja, Geschmackssache. 

Nebenbei, diese Bücher sind gerade zu prädestiniert für ne Comicumsetzung oder wie bei Dantes Inferno nen animierten Film.


----------



## sinewave (14. Mai 2012)

Audiobücher sind ja auch ein bequemer Weg, Story nicht im Spiel erlebbar zu verpacken  Ich will mir nicht stundenlang irgendwelche Hörbücher anhören, damit das Spiel, welches ich gerade vor mir habe, einen Sinn ergibt. Sowas gehört ins Spiel integriert. 

Hack´n Slay ist schon nicht gerade das geistig anspruchsvollste (sofern man "stundenlanges maustaste-drücken nicht als geistig anspruchsvoll empfindet) Spielegenre, da kann man wenigstens die Story ordentlich implementieren. 

Ein geiles Renderintro (das kann Blizz ja, muss man echt zugeben) reicht mir da einfach nicht. So ist Diablo das Äquivalent zu Stumpf-Shootern wie Serious Sam, und dafür würde ich auch nicht mehr als 2 Euro ausgeben.

Nox zB. hatte das damals schon recht gut gemacht und hatte auch überall recht ordentliche Wertungen, ist nur (leider) im Hintergrundrauschen zum Diablo2-Hype völlig untergegangen.


----------

